# Did you use a sling?



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hiya, obviously hightly recommended for attachment and closeness and I'm really liking the sound of one, did you use one and which one?  Lo will be approx 9-10mths when he come to us so want more of a wrap style than a 'shaped holder' type.  

Wanted to check out peoples experiences before looking, thanks


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I didn't get one for my youngest and wished I had. The first few weeks of placement once it got to about 3:30 pm she wouldn't let me put her down she'd sob unless I carried her. With another child a dog and dinner to prepare it was challenging.  However I did manage my youngest was a bit older on placement which is why I didn't.  I would advise good back support as otherwise your back can really hurt x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi WP,

My LO wouldn't really take to it (I got a Mei tai for in the house). We tried and he managed for 5-10mins only before panicking and the intimacy got to him. We had the same issue as Diva. I would've love him to have taken to it more (and think he would had he been younger) as even that 5/10mins, I found he took to me more and had more trust even after that short time.

Google your local sling library and get along pre placement if you can as you can then try out different ones and possible rent one to see if you get along.

X


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ergo is a very popular type too


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

A very good question to ask and something I am passionate about as it definitely makes a huge difference to attachment, having bought many different slings I have found the best for me the baba sling http://www.thebabasling.com/
I love the sling as it is very easy to put on with no fiddling or clips to adjust as once you have fitted it the first time that's it, all you do is through it over your head and then pop baby in. I tried others with complicated wrapping and others with clips and straps all took ages to out on, when you have a baby who needs to come out of the car and go this is the thing for you.

It also keeps baby in a position that is close, they can hear your heart beat which makes you become one and when they fall asleep you can snuggle then down into you. I have used with both older baby and very young which both worked great, I use it everyday and it gives me complete freedom and builds a really special bond with my little one. 
Do ask anything else if you have further questions as happy to help. X

/links


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a Caboo Close stretchy wrap and it's fab my boys are 15 months old and as light as a feather in it (each weighs 25lb) and can carry them easily, btw obviously I only carry one at a time  but the good thing is it lasts until your LO is approx 3 years old (15kg) which I love the idea of x ps have 2 hip slings as well that I inherited which are also great for around the house carrying etc as easy to pull on in a hurry


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I didnt use one but wish I'd at least tried..i def would if i had the chance again..
i've just been exploring slings for my god daughters new bubba and we really liked the close caboo..very easy to use..we borrowed one from our local sling library..they are usually really lovely and helpful


kj x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

LOVED LOVED LOVED our sling !!!!!! .            
I used a babasling with Little Man and consider it one of, if not the the most essential pieces of equipment we used. I only used it round the house and bed/nap times etc but it really was a godsend. It was wonderful for bonding, skin to skin etc.  In the end He would calm as soon as he saw it. He was a lump of a baby (91/92 centiile for size and weight) and and it was so much easier than carrying him. He is 22 months now and still huge but he still manages to get inside by himself with nearly no problems  

I loved the babasling because it was very easy to undo when he fell asleep in it and I could then easily transfer him to his cot.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We did the mei tai an he loves it! Longest we've managed is 35mins walk!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow thanks everyone for your replies, so glad I asked now as its something I really fancy to ensure getting as close as possible, provided little one allows of course! 

Off to do some goggling the ones suggested now, and will deffo look into the 'sling library' for a trial!

Thankyou as always


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Great had a look, babasling looks fab and so does Caboo, I cant see much to find about older kiddies in a Caboo pics wise etc?  

Baba sling looks sooo easy BUT reading some reviews where it puts a lot of pressure on as its not evened out, but I love the side carrying etc, . mmm I suffer with bad lower back quite a bit  especially at the time of the month or when walking for periods of time, so wonder which one would be more suitable? Either of you that used them have back problems prior to using? it does say they recommend carriers for people with back problems, I don't have a problem to the point of taking anything or treatment for it just that it aches a lot, but then Im not young Im 41 now   so probably an age thing! 

Looked at the Ergo too which also look great but too faffy for me with the clip over the shoulders etc, the others are just sling on and off you go as such which I love, I will use it mainly for around the house closeness while doing bits and bobs I think, or while dog walking etc as Im happy to use pushchair when out properly in parent facing x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I used one with Bladelet.  He was 18lb at placement, and I had a 2 1/2 y/o already.  If you do use them to carry all the weight of your child you really do need a good one at that age which provides proper back support.  Also, if you can get one with a harness which fits to you, and then clips to put baby on the front, it makes it much easier when you do need to put down/change etc as it's a lot less faff.  It also allowed me to carry on taking Wyxling to playgroups etc, keep Bladelet with me, and avoid having to explain to well meaning people why they couldn't take my new son for a snuggle.  He was really happy with that - I could play with Wyxling and interact a little with him and he'd get a snuggle and a toy.  I used to try and hold him as much as I could and take the weight on my arms as well a lot of the time.  I only used the sling to take the full weight when my hands were well and truly full, but a front holding one, no matter how good, still does put a strain on your back, even with my relatively small baby.  

Little man absolutely loved it, and although it had its complications when Wyxling seriously disregulated and needed to be confined quickly, it also helped a lot and with just one child I would definitely do it!  Wyxling would never have stood for it at placement - plus she was just too big.  Our son now at very nearly 2 is still quite a bit smaller and lighter than our daughter was at 19 months!

Also, brace yourself for the first time they're sick when in it, as it's not pleasant!  There's nothing quite like the feeling of warm sick running between your boobs and collecting in your bra.  Bladelet was quite a sicky baby and I quickly learned to carry a spare bra and top for me!


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Sick in the bra, Wyxie?!  You cannot hear me but I am laughing and crying at the same time!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wyxie out of interest which sling did you use? saw a fantastic looking one the other day (yellow colour with flowers on - poss a mai-tai kicking myself I didn't ask the lady which make it was, put me in the mood for a new one


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Wyxie, you have a gift for description.  I suddenly have the urge to change my bra....  ggg

I'd love to do a sling next time, but I'm jealous of all of you with a 'local' sling library.  Our nearest one is a two hour drive away.  Sighs.


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

Re backache....Yes I had or rather have back problems which is partially why the baba sling works for me as baby sits in a position that works for my body as you can move him around as if you had been pregnant with him. Others I have tried are much more ridged in where you can position. The only pressure point is the shoulder with babsling which I can cope with other than raging lower back pain experienced when I tried other types.
X
P.S I bought mine on ebay which was so much cheaper!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

think i've found the perfect sling.... Babyhawk Oh Snap.. looks lovely and can carry weight up to 20kg or 45lbs which is ideal if you fancy carrying on your back long term ie: 4 - 5 year olds


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Haha wxy so well put! 

My LO was sick down my neck which trickled down my boobs an back...I carry a muslin tucked into the sling..

Also learnt not to sling after feeds as it put pressure on his tummy which I'm assuming made him more sick! Ick...


----------

